# android wifi question



## Julienap (Jul 9, 2006)

i have an android version 2.3.4 model zte-x500. my question is this... is it possible to set up a wifi connection on my android phone without having a router? and one more question. is there a way to connect to a secured network without knowing the password? i know these are probably stupid questions, but i am new to this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> is it possible to set up a wifi connection on my android phone without having a router?


 you may be able to use an ad-hoc wireless to connect to another wireless service - not sure if that is supported - the best method is to have a router 


> and one more question. is there a way to connect to a secured network without knowing the password? i know these are probably stupid questions, but i am new to this.


 No , that's the point of a secure network , so others cannot use

I assume you do not have a wireless internet service and looking to piggyback onto other peoples wireless network - was that the plan


----------



## Julienap (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you for the answers to my questions. I do not have a router or wireless internet unfortunately  so yes i was hoping to be able to piggyback onto a network that shows up when i go into my wifi settings. i guess that's a bad idea, and i don't have a password anyhow.

what is an ad-hoc wireless


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i guess that's a bad idea


 yes, we dont support that activity

so closing the post -please see the rules again

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> WiFi "Piggybacking" / "Wardriving" - We do not support the act of using someone else's Internet without permission. Also, please note that almost every ISP prohibits sharing your Internet connection with another home, and we will not assist you in breaking their rules.





> what is an ad-hoc wireless


http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/wirelessfaqs/f/adhocwireless.htm


----------

